# 1860 uncle j custom bowfishing boat



## bullardsls1

going to pick up my boat in the morning 1860 uncle j custom 
30 inch sides 3/16 thick on bottom and sides 24 inch elevated deck  gonna be a tank hope u enjoy


----------



## bullardsls1

might have to stand on a milk crate to c over the deck lol but will be able to c some fish from that platform


----------



## jerry russell

Now I think that will get it done. Nice.


----------



## S Adams

That's a good looking boat! You think they will build a 1870 smooth flat bottom boat?


----------



## bullardsls1

Call them up he will build it way cheaper than redneck airboats for a fact


----------



## GT Whitetail

Don't lack much to finishing up your ballast box.. I'll let you figure out how/if you wanna paint it.


----------



## bluemarlin

I really like it!
What size motor and lights are you adding to her?


----------



## bullardsls1

Thanks 90 hp merk 20 hp Honda fan 6 175w mh lights  and 3 400s if I have room


----------



## bullardsls1

*Ballast box*



GT Whitetail said:


> Don't lack much to finishing up your ballast box.. I'll let you figure out how/if you wanna paint it.



I belive flat black will work just fine with me I am gonna paint my fan shroud flat black and my outboard is gonna be flat black also


----------



## castandblast

doesn't look like this one is going to work well for you. You should just drop it by my house sometime this week and i'll take off your hands to let you start over. just kidding man, I want to take a ride in this thing soon.


----------



## bullardsls1

It's prob 400 lb lighter than my skiff was bare boat for bare boat I belive the fan will push that slick bottom good


----------



## bullardsls1

the boat  is almost finished took it out for the first time last night and the fuel pump went out on the fan got a lil more work to do


----------



## BigSwole

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## BigSwole

Any new news? 

And i call dibs on the boat if you ever come up missing...


----------



## drdarby45

How well does that fan push it?


----------



## BigSwole

Darby, if he doesnt respond soon im going to consider him missing and go collect my boat and ill be able to tell you!!


----------



## Boar Hog

I wonder how warm that deck gets?


----------



## bullardsls1

drdarby45 said:


> How well does that fan push it?



on the last boat that was alot heaver it pushed it great not had time to really test it on the new boat the fuel pump went out on the fan the only night i got to take it out


as of boar hogs ? the deck dont heat up or at least were u stand at it dont 

 and big swole man i have had alot going on these last few weeks. not had the time to work on it 
or the cash just payed joneida some money to Finnish a bow for me . i got to pick up a new fuel pump and do some wiring on new navigational lights . got to hide my ballast boxes its fish-able now besides the fuel pump


----------



## bullardsls1

*missing*

a few beat ya to that . pics dont do this barge justice its 100 inches wide in the back and them 30 inch sides make the boat set tuff in the water . cant wait to go stick a few in dead winter


----------



## BigSwole

bullardsls1 said:


> a few beat ya to that . pics dont do this barge justice its 100 inches wide in the back and them 30 inch sides make the boat set tuff in the water . cant wait to go stick a few in dead winter



Well i guess they will have to go missing too!! Lol what all are you havin done to your bow?

Im wanting to send him my bow for a rebuild but first im gunna tear it down and dip it something bright!

Any more pics of the boat maybe while lit up at night?


----------



## bullardsls1

No was gonna take some pics but the fuel pump went out . Never got to draw the bow back  

Joneida is building my discovery it cost me a arm and a leg tho


----------



## BigSwole

That had to of been a HUGE letdown. Did you at least get to fire up the lights?

Sent you a pm lmk


----------



## bullardsls1

lights was on and bright i am running 6 175 mh and 2 400s i got plenty of 400s already in ballast boxs just need one more fixtures
i got those lights cheap they turned out good. give me about 3 to 4 weeks and kill a few more deer then its gonna be on


----------

